# Who is your favorite rapper?



## GhostLatte (Apr 20, 2018)

Probably Eminem for me.


----------



## Xathya (Apr 20, 2018)

the one on left is favorsites


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 20, 2018)

The dude from Westside Connection. There was ice cube, mac10, and another guy. I think his name was WC. That guy was dope.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 20, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Probably Eminem for me.


Not hugely into rap, but I like flobots. Very political lyrics. I tend to like music with more of a serious tone to it.

Eminem is grand ofc. I also like Tupac's changes and Afroman's palmdale. Some wutang is good and techn9ne.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

What do you guys think of Kanye?


----------



## Jayenkai (Apr 24, 2018)

Parappa.....!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 24, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> What do you guys think of Kanye?


Anyone who can actually keep up with the kardashians is nuts.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Anyone who can actually keep up with the kardashians is nuts.


I'm talking about his music


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 24, 2018)

Jayenkai said:


> Parappa.....!


Nah i disagree with ya Master Onion is way better


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 24, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> I'm talking about his music


I’ll be honest, I haven’t heard much of it. I remember there was this crazy video where he rode a person wearing a horse costume. I should have another listen. The guys seems nuts and those musicians are usually pretty good. What should I listen too?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’ll be honest, I haven’t heard much of it. I remember there was this crazy video where he rode a person wearing a horse costume. I should have another listen. The guys seems nuts and those musicians are usually pretty good. What should I listen too?


Start with Graduation, the Life of Pablo, or My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy, some of his best albums.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 24, 2018)

Graduation! I remember my wife had that. I’ll dig up the compact dis.....wait I’ll load it up in a music stream.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 24, 2018)

This guy
https://www.youtube.com/user/LiarsNightmare/playlists
https://www.youtube.com/user/LiarsNightmare/featured


----------



## Issac (Apr 24, 2018)

Tyler the Creator is the one I enjoy the most right now. I liked Eminem around the Marshall Mathers LP era, but kinda fell out of it. 
Tyler has a lot of different styles, and is often very entertaining to listen to. It's way more clever than what first impression leads you to believe, musically. I like that.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 24, 2018)

None of them.
Rap is horrible.

Tho I must admit, I do like Ice Cubes "Today was a good day".
Mostly due to the heavy connection with GTA SA...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 24, 2018)

San Andreas has some classics. Newer rap is really horrible. You’ll have to go to the mid-late 90’s to very early 2000’s to find really good rap. 
I remember now, I don’t like Kanye’s voice. I can’t even listen.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Probably Eminem for me.


I thought Kanye was your lord and savior.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I thought Kanye was your lord and savior.


Kanye is.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Apr 24, 2018)

this little shit


----------



## souler92 (Apr 24, 2018)

beside the fact kanye is crazy coping with the kardasians, he has/had some real good shit.

eminem these days isnt for me , his older songs were better, (not the mainstream stuff)

currently in my playlist are the game, kendrick lamar, kanye, biggie smalls , and related rappers


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2018)

More or less anybody that does not use autotune, can actually rap, rhyming is a bonus but I will take clever wordplay any time over that. You can keep the gangster nonsense, especially the "I'm rich" nonsense, as well and I do enjoy a good pisstake. While wordplay is vital then having a robot sing it can and likely will kill it for me... autotune can do some good in the world but the crank it until it distorts it and gives a kind of echo/dissonance effect I truly despise.

This leaves me with remarkably few choices if I ever delve into the modern rap charts. It also does not help that producing seems to be a forgotten art as well. That said I occasionally see end of year roundups and find myself saying "where was this?", none of them are small things either as they have properly shot videos and everything.

A bit further back now but I really do like binary star.

Issac mentioned Tyler the creator and while I can't say I like most of what he has done (pick a random track from any of his albums and there is a very good chance I won't much care for it) there are times where I think he is amazing.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’ll be honest, I haven’t heard much of it. I remember there was this crazy video where he rode a person wearing a horse costume. I should have another listen. The guys seems nuts and those musicians are usually pretty good. What should I listen too?


Kanye has some good ass songs. Everytime you play a Ye song people always rap along.
A couple of good Kanye songs

Through the Wire - This song was done right after a car accident and rapped with a wired shut mouth. Mumble rap by Kanye.
All Falls Down - About insecurities, people going to school not knowing what they want to be, materialisms and inequality.
Touch The Sky - Anime reference to Lupin the 3rd. Motivational type song.
Drive Slow - Song about taking life slow.
Heard Em Say - Poverty and other problems. Song is like a lullaby.
Spaceship - Song about working graveyard shifts
Stronger - Music video based on the Anime Akira. Lots of similarities in music video and Akira movie scenes.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 24, 2018)

Definitely Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't have any favorite rapper. There's just too many. Lots of good ones.
And I don't have a favorite genre of music either or artist/group. Theres just too many. Its hard to keep up.
I like many different styles of music.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 24, 2018)

i'm not into rap but i like eminem's work


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 24, 2018)

Well I use Slim Shady as a username and address for fake psn account ex: 215 Slim Shady Dr

You should like these




He is dead


----------



## Lmaokernel (Apr 24, 2018)

I can't pick just one but:
Mayday
Weerd Science
Hopsin
Tech N9ne

Eminem used to be but MMLP2 and Revival were meh. I really liked Recovery and thought he was back on top after the Relapse garbage but I was wrong 

Sent from my toaster running rebug


----------

